# ?

## nickeler

,   ,            ?     (     -   ,   - 42 )
 ,      -?
      ,   " "  .        )))

----------


## RAMM

. .     .     .  45 .    .

----------


## Olio

-  ,   ,       ...       :   45     ,

----------


## Ch!p

,   .
,    31   ,        ,  .
,   ,  .  31    )

----------


## RAMM

> 45    ,

     - ,         45       .

----------


## aneisha

.  ,         .  - .    .    ,  .  -

----------


## pokemon

,

----------


## RAMM

,            ,    .

----------


## pokemon

> - ,         45       .

      ?   ( )    ,      (  ,      )..    ,  -

----------


## varjatka

-    , ,  ,  '   . ҳ  ""

----------


## Olio

, -     (   ) -    ))

----------


## froguz

> , -     (   ) -    ))

   -  ,     .   ,      .

----------


## RAMM

.

----------

> -

      )

----------


## Ch!p

> ,      .

   -       ,     .   ,         -    .
г    .

----------


## laithemmer

:  .      )         .

----------


## Ch!p

> :  .

     ,    .
 :
1.     
2.        
:
1. 
2.       ,  ,   ,  ,      ( ).

----------


## laithemmer

> ,    .

  ,        ,  .      .

----------


## Ch!p

,    ,    ,  ,    .
   ,    7  (  ,   ). 
 ,   ))
, ,     ,      .

----------


## nickeler

...   ,      .     ...

----------


## RAMM

> ...

        - .  .   .      ,   .
    ,         .

----------


## froguz

> -       ,     .   ,         -    .
> г    .

  ,        .       ,      ,      .      ,   .

----------


## crazyastronomer

-  e-kvytok? ,      ,   //      . 
     5-7   ,           . ճ         .

----------


## Ch!p

> ,        .       ,      ,      .      ,   .

  .
 ,     ...
   ,    ,   ,   .
,  -        ,    -   ...

----------


## nickeler

> ,            ,     .

----------


## aneisha

> 5-7   ,           . ճ         .

      ,    ,       -  ,     .  -  ,      ,        .

----------


## froguz

-         -          .      ,       ,     .   ,    - ,       .
     .

----------


## nickeler

*froguz*, -     ...       .  ,     - ...

----------


## froguz

> *froguz*, -     ...       .  ,     - ...

   2-3   .    . .

----------


## nickeler

*froguz*,   , ...    .

----------


## Dima0011

> -  e-kvytok? ,      ,   //      . 
>      5-7   ,           . ճ         .

    50   
:
-       (    )
-         /,  / 
:
-  7  
-         ( . )
-   ,      ""     -

----------


## Lake

:  http://dprc.gov.ua/  .        .
PS        -    (  25- ) -      .

----------

,      -   -,  - (  )     " ,  ,  "
        ,  -       .

----------


## AlexDS

.  - 28,29,30,31 .   15-   ,     .  1-  -    .          .
         / .      .

----------

> -

   ,      (

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,      (

         .      .
         5 - 6 .
      .       ,            ,  ,                ,     .       ,           . ,   -   ,       . 
      ?          ,   ?   ,      -  ,               ,     .        ...

----------


## nickeler

*Sir_2006*,   ,   -         )

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,   -         )

  
 2-3 . 
        ?   ?    -    ,

----------


## nickeler

> 

  .....)))
  .     .        -      )

----------


## fabulist

> ?

   "",  "".

----------


## nickeler

*fabulist*, ,      )))

----------

> -

     ,      .  98 ,

----------


## fabulist

> ,      .  98 ,

    ,      .
 ,   .

----------

> ,      .
>  ,   .

          ""  -     . ,

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,

      :    ,         .   ,    ,   ,  ,           (  , )

----------


## fabulist

> ,         .

    .     ,     .)

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,     .)

         ? )))

----------


## fabulist

> ? )))

    ,    .

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,

----------


## fabulist

> 

  ...  .       [] .    .

----------

> ,    ,   ,  ,           (  , )

   , ,  ,      .      , ,  ,      .  
     ,       -   (,    ),     .                 :)))         **:     ,          ,     ,    ,   .   ,      ,   ,    .     .  ,          .      .

----------


## Olio

,    :    4-    ,    8-   .   ,  " 8-  ,     8- , ""    ".        -   .    ,  ""  ))

----------


## Pugovka

.            ,    .      ,     ,     .

----------

>

----------


## Ch!p

24  -     .
  ,          .

----------


## Olio

> 24  -     .
>   ,          .

  ,  ,

----------


## Ch!p

> 

  ...
,     - ,   .
,    ,   .  , ,   ...

----------


## wap-poltava

,           .
       .     ,   . 
     2012/2013( 27  2012)      90 .     30-90                   (           ). 
 .   (01.06-31.08)     (1.07   )      (01.10-24.12) (0.9  ).             (0.9    ),  ,        ,         1.1   . 
 :
1. . , ,    .       (       0.
2.-  .  .   5   ,    ,        .
3.- -.        (       )     ""      .  -     ,                 ,  5     +    - 6 .
4.  .      ,       (  ,       ).
4. .      ,         (     ,        ).
5. - dprc.gov.ua.   -   ,      ( ,  ).           -  
6.  .    .
7.  ,   .

----------


## bes

,  1  2013       ...

----------


## LAEN

*bes*, .   

> 1  2013 
>     .     .   , 2 ,   --      . 
>   ,        ,       .           :   . 
>         120  90   .     ,      .  ,   -. 
>   ,          ,   (   ,  ,  ,    ..). 
>   ,

----------


## vladd

,  ""  ϳ  :        -       ( ).
    "-"    "  "  "".
  "" - ,  ,  "    ". 
 , ' , !!!
   !   -  " "   ( ܺ   ).

----------


## Lin-80

,               :-/
        :)))  -   !

----------


## LAEN

> 

      ...
 ... ..

----------


## Sky

""...

----------


## 23q

.
-  ?

----------


## s27501

> .
> -  ?

  ,   ....   -   ,  -

----------


## tayatlas

> ,

          ,         5  .

----------


## Tail

,  http://www.pravda.com.ua/news/2012/12/5/6978782/

----------


## vladd

"  ?"
(  ....)

----------

